# JLs Galileo NCC-1701/7 and Photoshop



## Snow owl

Here is a shot of the JL Shuttle Galileo NCC-1701/7. I outlined the shuttle and cut it out of the picture.










I then drew this spacescape in Photoshop...










I then pasted the shuttle into it, then selected the front of the engine pods and windshield and used render/lighting effects and experimented until I got the right look.










Thanks for looking.


----------



## John P

Fun, ain't it? I like to use real astronomical photos for backgrounds. You find lots of them on the web.


----------



## StarshipClass

I don't know about the real space shots for that ship. It needs to have something a little more fantastical--just like what you chose.

If you get a more realistic looking model, then go for the astronomical/real space shots for backgrounds.

Great composition BTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man

To save some time on cutting the model from the background, shoot it against a plain piece of paper that is not the same color as the model. You can then use the photoshop magic wand to select all the color at once instead of erasing all around. :hat:


----------



## Snow owl

Model Man said:


> To save some time on cutting the model from the background, shoot it against a plain piece of paper that is not the same color as the model. You can then use the photoshop magic wand to select all the color at once instead of erasing all around. :hat:


I did that trick on this pic over a year ago.










The Galileo pic was just to try another option with Photo Shop. Both work fine but I like to experiment and see what other effects can be done. Also cutting it out of the first photo and pasting it on the background of my choice got rid of the stand otherwise I would have need to find a way to erase it and still have the background seamless.


----------



## scotpens

Snow owl said:


> The Galileo pic was just to try another option with Photo Shop. Both work fine but I like to experiment and see what other effects can be done. Also cutting it out of the first photo and pasting it on the background of my choice got rid of the stand otherwise I would have need to find a way to erase it and still have the background seamless.


You can use the magic wand tool to select part of the background by adjusting the tolerance, then manually select the rest, if necessary, by holding the shift key.

Photoshop is quite a powerhouse of a program. I use it practically every day at work and I still haven't done half the things you can do with it.


----------



## Snow owl

scotpens said:


> You can use the magic wand tool to select part of the background by adjusting the tolerance, then manually select the rest, if necessary, by holding the shift key.
> 
> Photoshop is quite a powerhouse of a program. I use it practically every day at work and I still haven't done half the things you can do with it.


Thanks for the tip. after a few moves I could not find my manual for it so I have been expeimenting with it for about ten years.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## brundelfly

Very COOL!!!!!!


----------



## steve123

This is really cool I gotta gets me some photoshop!


----------



## Snow owl

*Space 1999 Eagle*


----------



## steve123

very nice!


----------



## RMC

anybody got a free copy of photoshop they can share ?

thanx in advance


----------

